# 50+lb Kingfish from Shore



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Caught him on half a Bonito. He was 60.5 inches.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Blacktip Hunter--That is awesome!

I want to use that photo for my fishing site at the newspaper. I have a big fish photo of the week feature that I do.

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?mode=blog&category=119878

send me you full name, hometown, size of fish, bait used and general area and I'll put you up on the site. 

here's my email

[email protected]


----------



## frank in fla (Jun 23, 2009)

that is awesome
that's a lot of smoked fish dip right there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG Nice fish!!!!! Smoked Smoker.....yummmmm


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

Absolutely awesome. Post some details for the envious and wishful ones like me.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

what a great catch. nice job.

they say a picture is worth 1000 words, but an experience is worth 1000 pictures.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

*The King of Kings! (at least as far as fish)*

Every time I look at those pics I can't belive it! I have never heard of a King that size being caught in the surf! Great Job! How long did it take you to land him?


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Fishmaster said:


> Every time I look at those pics I can't belive it! I have never heard of a King that size being caught in the surf! Great Job! How long did it take you to land him?


I didn't even know he was hooked. I hooked him on my shark rod and I thought I was just reeling in the bonita.


----------



## NaplesFLfishin (Jun 24, 2009)

how did u get ur bait out and how far out was it?
nice catch


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea this is pretty freaking awesome. Last month was killer for big kings, but from the beach, that is unreal.


----------

